# Wanted: Gently Used Women's Shoes, Size 37.5 or 38



## missmonet (May 13, 2010)

So, clearly I wasn't thinking when I recently moved out of my apartment last month. I packed my clip shoes, helmet and gloves which are locked up in storage and out of reach! 

There's a race this weekend in Jersey that I'd love to do. If you happen to have a women's shoe size 37.5/38 (7.5-US) that may be collecting dust in your closet, I may be an interested buyer. Thanks... and I'm based in Brooklyn, for those of you nearby.


----------

